# Corsair Vengeance K70



## Noodels87 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

  wenn ich heute oder sagen wir mal in einem Monat eine Corsair Vengeance K70 (nicht die RGB Variante) kaufe, welches Logo finde ich dann auf welchem Modell?

  Ich glaube zwar nicht das es meine Kaufentscheidung im großen Maßstab beeinflussen kann, aber ich wäre doch sehr enttäuscht wenn ich auf einer solch teuren Tastatur ein IMO ersten sehr hässliches Logo und zweitens dann auch noch nur als Aufkleber vorfinden würde.

Gibt es diesbezüglich Informationen, irgendwelche Nummern auf die achten kann oder ähnliches?

Herzlichen Dank der Noodels.


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Mai 2015)

Noodels87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich heute oder sagen wir mal in einem Monat eine Corsair Vengeance K70 (nicht die RGB Variante) kaufe, welches Logo finde ich dann auf welchem Modell?
> 
> ...



Also ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber die eine sollte dann als Veangence bezeichnet werden.
Ich habe meine damals bei Amazon bestellt, und es ist diese mit dem Corsair Logo bekommen.


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Mai 2015)

Hi Noodels,

Da wir die Corsair Gaming Linie ins Leben gerufen haben, wurden alle Tastaturen entsprechend mit dem neuen Logo ausgestattet. Sofern du eine ergattern kannst die noch in der älteren Vengeance Verpackung kommt, handelt es sich noch um das Corsair Logo mit den Segeln. Hier kann man nur direkt beim Händler nachfragen welche Version dieser ab Lager hat. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber eher gering, da sich die Tastaturen sehr gut verkaufen. Nächste Woche steht ja zudem die Computex an. Eventuell wird es hier interessantes Neues geben?! 

Grüße


----------



## Noodels87 (29. Mai 2015)

Ersteinmal danke für die Antworten.

Also stehen die Chancen eher schlecht. 



> Eventuell wird es hier interessantes Neues geben?!



Musste das jetzt sein? 
Und bekomme ich dann vielleicht was mit dem schönen alten Logo?


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Juni 2015)

Na wo die Katze jezt aus dem Sack ist, würde ich sagen ja! Corsair Gaming Strafe mit MX-Red oder MX-Brown mit schickem Segel Logo in der neuen Auflage!


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Juni 2015)

Das Logo ist super da stimme ich voll zu  ich hoffe das "Arschgeweih" nie wieder sehen zu müssen.

Nur leider fehlt der für mich unverzichtbare Lautstärkeregler und die Mute-Taste (und mit Finger verknoten erreichbare, doppelt belegte F-Tasten zählen nicht)
Des weiteren sagt mir das Kunststoffgehäuse nicht wirklich zu und die RGB Beleuchtung würde eh nur einmal eingestellt werden und dann so bleiben von daher bezahle ich doch lieber für die Verarbeitung als für Features die ich nicht benötige.

Also werde ich mir irgendeine DIY-Methode suchen müssen um das Logo ästhetisch abzudecken.

Trotzdem danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Bluebeard (5. Juni 2015)

Ja das "Arschgeweih"... Ich gebe dazu besser keinen Kommentar ab... 

Also Lautstärkeregler mit Fingerverknot-Garantie ist eigentlich weniger dramatisch meiner Meinung nach, aber da hat jeder seine Vorlieben und das verstehe ich voll und ganz. Nicht zu vergessen ist, dass man dank CUE (die Software zur Tastatur) jede Taste mit der gewünschten Funktion belegen kann. Zum Beispiel die heißgeliebte "Drucken" und "Rollen" Taste mal eben umfunktionieren!  So kann man auch jede Taste mit Makros belegen wenn es möchte.

Kunststoffgehäuse fand ich auch erst mal doof, aber beim ausprobieren der Tastatur ist dies gar nicht mal so schlimm wie man zuerst glaubt. Klar, kein Alu... Sollte man meiner Meinung nach mal ausprobieren, bzw. eine Chance geben. 

RGB Beleuchtung ist bei der STRAFE nicht. Die leuchtet nur rot, kann aber mit den ganzen Effekten versehen werden.

Straßenpreis wird ja eh noch anders ausschauen als die UVP.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juni 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ja das "Arschgeweih"... Ich gebe dazu besser keinen Kommentar ab...



Ich muss auch sagen, ich finde das sehr bedauerlich. Da wird ein todschickes Gerät mit einem unmöglichen Logo entwertet (zumindest optisch). 
Da komme ich fast in Versuchung mir noch eine alte K70 auf Reserve zu bestellen, aber dafür bin ich zu zuversichtlich dass meine erste noch sehr lange halten wird!


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Juni 2015)

Mit der neuen ID wurde das Schwerter-Logo ja auch wieder eingestampft. Bis die Produkte alle mit diesem kommen, dauert es noch. Ich habe eine K70 und M65 RGB mit den Schwerter Logos im Einsatz und störe mich daran eigentlich nicht, obwohl ich es persönlich auch nicht als sehr ansprechend empfinde. Die Performance lässt dies glücklicherweise schnell vergessen und ob man es glaubt oder nicht, den Großteil der Leute stört es gar nicht mal.


----------



## Noodels87 (26. Juli 2015)

Kleines Update. 
Zwischenzeitlich war ich schon dabei auf eine Ducky Legend zu wechseln, da Ducky aber offensichtlich [FONT=&quot]Lieferschwierigkeiten[/FONT] hat hab ich es dann doch mit der Corsair versucht.

Tastatur ist angekommen und ich bin happy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So muss das aussehen.
Sorry für das schlechte Bild.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. August 2015)

Sehr schön. Ist zwar noch unser altes Logo, aber zumindest nicht mehr das "Arschgeweih"! Ich hoffe, du bist mit der Tastatur vollends glücklich!


----------

